# I piece of mine



## Craig Sharmat (May 25, 2005)

I wrote this yesterday trying to sound "Hollywood". I may live near it, but i rarely get a chance to play in that genre, so for the fun of it i did this realitively simple piece. For you EIS guys at :48 is bass in motion (book 2) and and theory of total dissonance (book 11) on the last outside structures.

enough babble

http://www.scoredog.tv/Urgent.mp3


----------



## Lex (May 25, 2005)

cool

Whats the brass?

aLex


----------



## choc0thrax (May 25, 2005)

I like it. Hey Craig do you still have a piece you did called uhhh i think "Dissent is not un-american" I liked it and lost it a long long time ago.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 25, 2005)

Hey choco,

thanx...dissent came off my web site but was Furst's piece. I was hosting it for him.

Hi Alex

Trumps PP (custom)
Horns...PP and SI
Bones PP
Tuba, Sam's Solo, SI or QLSO tuba would have been fine too.
and the kicker, there is this patch in Sam's solo session CB turned me onto, which is an ensemble patch which just rocks. I used it to fortify any weak low end brass patches, tuba and bone.


----------



## José Herring (May 25, 2005)

Like the brass sounds dude!

I feel like the horns need a faster attack but that's just me. Use to the instantaneousness of live instruments. But the sonority of the samples themselves can't be beat.

also, I'd try to have a little more movements in the inner parts to keep up with the intensity. The melody utilizes long notes which tends to slow things down of course. So if you don't have shorter notes marking out the meter underneath you'll have times when the pulse actually slows down to the value of the melody.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## lux (May 25, 2005)

very nice, some instrumental passages (strings and brass) are damn realistic and the whole structure is quite harmonically sophisticated. 

sometimes my ears love to be refreshed.

Luca


----------



## choc0thrax (May 25, 2005)

Ah that Furst is a talented guy. Did he just score a movie called Dust to Glory?


----------



## Lex (May 25, 2005)

I said it before I'll say it again, those PP trumpets are to die for...

aLex


----------



## christianb (May 25, 2005)

PP... shmeepee.

I think I have a soundfont laying around that sounds just as good... and only 210 Kb's.





in all candor..... 
whoa


nice work dogman
especially your little nod to EIS in those last few bars


cb


----------



## Niah (May 25, 2005)

Hey craig nice to hear a big hollywood sounding piece from you.
The mix is excellent and well balanced, you captured that typical hall sound really well.

Did you use altiverb on this one too?

Congrats!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys...

Niah, I did use Altiverb.

]


choc0thrax said:


> Ah that Furst is a talented guy. Did he just score a movie called Dust to Glory?



That would be Nathan...yes.



josejherring said:


> Like the brass sounds dude!
> 
> I feel like the horns need a faster attack but that's just me. Use to the instantaneousness of live instruments. But the sonority of the samples themselves can't be beat.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jose,

I could try FH's with a stronger attack, these were the pp ones and probably the weakest part of the lib, but they sound raw, so that was the compromise. There were 12 bars in the middle where i pulled the strong movement out of the piece for contrast. I believe the rest of the piece adheres to the principles you mention.


----------



## Ed (May 26, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I like it. Hey Craig do you still have a piece you did called uhhh i think "Dissent is not un-american" I liked it and lost it a long long time ago.



I have that still! Still listen to it occasionally. 
That was a while ago

Ed


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 26, 2005)

Thanx again guys, Andy, i respect your work a great deal, so your comment means much, Frderick's opinion means far less as I have had lunch with him and thanks Groove for your always nice comments.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 26, 2005)

I have to agree I no longer respect Frederick after having lunch with him too!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 26, 2005)

Hey at least I didn't make you pay for lunch - however that could change


----------



## Alex W (May 27, 2005)

Great stuff mate! Very enjoyable.


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 27, 2005)

Sounds great Craig...

Love the trumpets. Of course I would...I am a trumpet player and I am picky about my trumpets. :D

We should do lunch.


----------



## Alex W (May 27, 2005)

Brian Ralston said:


> Sounds great Craig...
> 
> Love the trumpets. Of course I would...I am a trumpet player and I am picky about my trumpets. :D
> 
> We should do lunch.



Ah, a fellow trumpeter.  I was an avid player all through highschool, but recently I got bracers on my teeth and I can't even get a proper sound now :(.

sorry to go o/t, but what trumpet do you play? I have a good ol' con 1000B


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 27, 2005)

I play trumpet as well! and Ive got a Conn2100B. 

Craig, you are what I want to be! Enought said.


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 27, 2005)

Alex W said:


> sorry to go o/t, but what trumpet do you play? I have a good ol' con 1000B



Primary is a Bb Silver Bach Strat. Model 43*, 

& a Yamaha Bobby Shew Flugel Horn


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 27, 2005)

Thumbs up Craig ! I especially liked the moving bass part while the spiccato's where moving upwards


----------



## Alex W (May 27, 2005)

Brian Ralston said:


> Alex W said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to go o/t, but what trumpet do you play? I have a good ol' con 1000B
> ...



Ah, very nice!

Love the flugel horn.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 27, 2005)

appreciate it Evan, Alex, 

Thanks Brian, but I'll respect you a lot less if we have lunch too.

Go Cats btw, Hot Sauce returns! 

Thanks Theo, I forced that movement in there as Frederick is working on that part of the EIS course.

"Bad moderator stop the EIS promotion" (slaps self with large bass mouth fish)


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 27, 2005)

Hey Craig,

Now that's Epic Adventure music! Sounds really Hollywood blockbuster production. I see pirate ships in the Caribbean, or a movie about some White House conspiracy with a our only hope relying on a single hero's struggle to stop a disaster.... 8)


----------



## Jackull (May 27, 2005)

very nice composition craig... thanks for sharing this fine piece. yes it is very hollywood sounding. i'm sure this will serve as an inspiration to all of us. just like your other composition, it is very well crafted. keep up...

jacKuLL


----------



## rJames (May 27, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> i did this realitively simple piece.



:shock:


----------



## lux (May 27, 2005)

rJames said:


> Craig Sharmat said:
> 
> 
> > i did this realitively simple piece.
> ...



:lol:


----------



## MCS (May 28, 2005)

Craig,
I?ve to agree, this is really cool and I like the mix!

Best,
Michael


----------



## fictionmusic (May 28, 2005)

Yoww! Cool shit, absolutely excellent job Craig.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 28, 2005)

thanks guys,

JC5

the horns are not bad though they were badly out of tune. Any horn section thing with a sharp attack like a stacc is not pp. we got decent staccs but the attacks are not sharp.


----------



## jc5 (May 29, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> JC5
> 
> the horns are not bad though they were badly out of tune. Any horn section thing with a sharp attack like a stacc is not pp. we got decent staccs but the attacks are not sharp.



Ah, I understand now. I can see how that could be less than ideal, and even disappointing... but as your piece here demonstrates used together with other samples they do sound great.  
They have a nice unique flavour to them.


----------



## Bernard Asselin (Jun 1, 2005)

Wonderful as always Craig!

Haaa... ces trompettes! :oops: grr! 

Regards,

Bernard


----------



## gugliel (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds very good, exciting and .. urgent. Must say that that 'moving bass line' sounded, while effective and exciting by itself, not quite right. Not sure if it's because the scale was in the wrong key (for my taste) or the tuning or the modality or just that it was too simple (for my taste) as a scale. Otherwise, wonderful, including the contrasts of dynamics and orchestration.


----------

